

OAuth - Everything You Want to Know (Hopefully) - rkrkrk21
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/OAuth

======
mchahn
I wish all articles consisting of only video had a warning. I hate videos. I
am way too impatient to wait for someone to say something. I also wish I could
block all videos from my google results. /rant-off

